# Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies



## PROLOGIC (18. März 2006)

Hi,
hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit den Masterbaits-Boilies, die jeden Mittwoch und Sonntag bei ebay auslaufen, gemacht? Eigentlich drehe ich selber oder fische gelegentlich verschiedene Readys. Die Masterbaits gehen immer so zwischen 20-30€ raus ( für 10kg) und das wär schon ne günstige Alternative. Weiß nur nicht ob die auch was taugen #c  oder ob ich besser mit meinen Selbstgedrehten dran bin. Die fangen nämlich recht gut.
Schon mal Danke für eure Bemühungen.

PROLOGIC


----------



## ShogunZ (18. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Ich hab mir letzten Mittwoch 10kg Fish Mussel für 22,60€ bei Ebay geschossen.
Werd sie mal testen, wenn die Zeit ENDLICH mal reif ist.
Sie müssten am Montag bei mir eintreffen, dann kann ich Euch ja mal ne Beschreibung reinstellen, ob sie evtl. bitter oder süß,....sind.


----------



## PROLOGIC (18. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Hi,
am Mittwoch laufen immer die mit 24mm Durchmesser aus. Die wollt ich mir auch holen. Mit der Hoffnung dass sie durch das höhere Eigengewicht als 20er Boilies in der Strömung der Donau schneller zum Grund sinken und auch besser am Futterplatz liegen bleiben. Auch die großen Frachter die ca stündlich vorbeischippern erleichtern das ganze nicht gerade. Aber die 24er wiederrum haben eine größere Angriffsfläche für die Strömung und den Sog. Werd mir einfach mal 10kg holen und das testen. Hatte auch an Fisch/Muschel gedacht, da Muschel bei uns in der Donau recht gut läuft.

PROLOGIC


----------



## Karpfenlehrlig_06 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

auf der Carpmeeting Bonn 2005 haben ich und meine Kollegen und jeweils 20 kg Murmeln geholt
Mein pers. Favourite ist Red Devil   aber auch auf cream konnte ich gut Fangen 
meine Kumpel wollten mal die White Fish  boilies ausprobieren und haben auch gute erfolge verzeichnen können  mir wären sie aber zu grell
aber die Boilies erfüllen ihren Zweg 100%

Aber meiner meinung nach geht nichts über  Nash baits und Pelzer The Element  aber die sind leider alle sehr teuer


----------



## PROLOGIC (20. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Hi,
@Karpfenlehrling_06
Was meinst du mit zu grell?
Die helle Farbe der Boilies oder beziehst du es auf den Geruch?
Leider gibts die Red Devil bei ebay nicht. Aber die White Fish gibt es. Die sind auch immer ziemlich begehrt so wie es aussieht weil die meistens höher rauf gehen als die anderen Sorten (ca auf 30€ für 10kg).
Wenn deine Kumpels gut damit fingen dann werd ich vielleicht auch mal nen 10kg-Sack testen. Vielleicht schmeckts den Carps in der Donau. Fisch-Muschel werd ich dieses Jahr auch versuchen.

Zu Nash-Baits kann ich nichts sagen, da ich noch nie damit gefischt habe. Aber ich denke dass sich so viele Hunter kaum täuschen können und somit bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass die Qualität einfach stimmt.
Bei Pelzer-Baits gehen die Meinungen ja ziemlich auseinander!
Habe ich schon gefischt:
Pelzer Vision X Scopex - mit spärlichem Erfolg
Pelzer Vision X Pop Ups Nuts & Fruits, Pineapple, Strawberry Jam - ebenfalls mit spärlichem Erfolg
Pelzer Bionamics American Peanut Choc - leider auch nicht viel, obwohl ich vom Geruch sehr überzeugt war, die Carps wohl nicht so#c 
Pelzer Sushi Imperial - ging gar nix, führe ich jedoch auf Dauerregen (sehr starke Strömung) zurück. Da hatten die Fische gar keine Chance den Boilie zu finden, da er permanent von Kraut und Dreck ummantelt war.
Jedoch waren es meist nur Mengen um die 5-10kg die ich getestet habe und das ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig um sich eine eindeutige Meinung über diese Baits zu bilden. Manchmal läufts eben und manchmal nicht.
Mit Abstand am Besten liefen meine selbstgerollten in Kissenform #6  nach nem total billigen Rezept aus ner Blinker-Ausgabe vom letzten Jahr .

PROLOGIC


----------



## Karpfenlehrlig_06 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Naja ich sach dir nur eins ,wenn du mal durch zufall an ´´Nash Formular 1 ``rankommst dan schlag diereckt zu   die fangen im winter und im sommer gleichgut 
und zu  Pelzer Boilies sage ich nur    The Element    das sing echt die mit abstand besten Pelzer Boilies     die anderen haben einfach zu wenig Proteine und Partikel (Vogelfutter ,Hanf ,Gammaus usw.)   das siest du auch am Preis
    The Element kostet 15 euro pro kilo   vision x    nur 6 oder 7 euro
Pelzer Liquid Sky werde ich jetzt auch mal Testen ich habe mir schon 10 kilo bestellt  aber ich weiß nocht nicht ob es sich gelohnt hat aber bei 6 euro pro kilo kann man nichts sagen


----------



## Manni1980 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*



			
				Karpfenlehrlig_06 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich sach dir nur eins ,wenn du mal durch zufall an ´´Nash Formular 1 ``rankommst dan schlag diereckt zu   die fangen im winter und im sommer gleichgut
> und zu  Pelzer Boilies sage ich nur    The Element    das sing echt die mit abstand besten Pelzer Boilies     die anderen haben einfach zu wenig Proteine und Partikel (Vogelfutter ,Hanf ,Gammaus usw.)   das siest du auch am Preis
> The Element kostet 15 euro pro kilo   vision x    nur 6 oder 7 euro
> Pelzer Liquid Sky werde ich jetzt auch mal Testen ich habe mir schon 10 kilo bestellt  aber ich weiß nocht nicht ob es sich gelohnt hat aber bei 6 euro pro kilo kann man nichts sagen



Hi,

ich habe keine Ahnung wie die Elements sind, aber für 15€/Kg kann man sich selber einen Boilie bauen der mit 100%iger Sicherheit besser ist wie der Element Boilie.

Hast du den Boilies denn schon über einen längeren Zeitraum gefischt, das du so begeistert davon bist? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weil er ja erst im Winter auf den Markt gekommen ist.


----------



## PROLOGIC (21. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Hi,
also ich glaub dir gern dass die Element von Pelzer gut sind. Da mein Geldbeutel als Azubi aber nicht gerade überquillt und ich sehr gerne etwas größere Anfütteraktionen starte (vor allem wegen der vielen Weißfische, dem Sog der Schiffe, usw) haut das mit 15€ pro kg einfach nicht hin. Da werd ich ja arm. Da leg ich mehr Wert auf gutes und verlässliches Tackle. Das sind dann Anschaffungen auf Dauer. Obwohl es sehr schwer ist meine Freundin, Eltern, Kumpels davon zu überzeugen;+ .
Deswegen möcht ich ja die Masterbaits testen, da das dann finanziell für mich vertretbar ist.


----------



## ShogunZ (21. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

@PROLOGIC: Dein letzter Beitrag hätte vonmir sein können. *g*

Die Lieferung der Masterbaits Boilies lässt noch auf sich warten.


----------



## PROLOGIC (21. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Hi,
@ShogunZ
vielleicht kommen sie ja morgen.
Wollte morgen eigentlich zuschlagen   aber leider gibts anscheinend nicht gerade viele die mit diesen Boilies bereits Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Kann ich gar nicht verstehen weil ja jeden Mittwoch und Sonntag ca 10mal 10kg rausgehen und da müssen doch ein paar von denen hier im Forum sein und den Beitrag lesen#c .
Habe mir die Fisch/Muschel und die White Fish ins Auge gefasst. Wollte eigentlich auch noch 10kg Heilbutt-Pellets, aber da werd ich wohl noch warten weil ich gestern messen war und die Donau erst 5,5 Grad Celsius hat :c . Glaub dass die Pellets bei so kaltem Wasser nicht optimal arbeiten.
Aber mit den Boilies werd ich es dann bald mal versuchen wenn es das Wetter zulässt. Mich juckts schon in den Fingern!!!!

PROLOGIC


----------



## PROLOGIC (21. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Hi,
nochmal @ShogunZ.
Wieviel Versand hast du denen eigentlich überwiesen? In der Beschreibung steht nämlich 8,50€. Beim Preis oben steht bei "Versandkosten" 7,90€ und unten bei "Angaben zu Zahlung und Versand" steht auch 7,90€;+ .
Es muss schon schwer sein ne korrekte Angabe der Versandkosten zu machen. Hab aber schon mal so Ball Rod Rests bei denen ersteigert und da war ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden.

PROLOGIC


----------



## Karpfenlehrlig_06 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*



> Hi,
> 
> ich habe keine Ahnung wie die Elements sind, aber für 15€/Kg kann man sich selber einen Boilie bauen der mit 100%iger Sicherheit besser ist wie der Element Boilie.
> 
> Hast du den Boilies denn schon über einen längeren Zeitraum gefischt, das du so begeistert davon bist? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weil er ja erst im Winter auf den Markt gekommen ist.


 
also bolies selber machen finde ich ziemlich schwer weil ich noch nicht so viel erfahrung damit habe wenn ich dann mal 10 kilo machen möchte ist das auch relativ aufwendig ich habe mir das mal bei einem bekannten angeschaut und ich bin nicht besonders begabt darin

also    The Element habe ich jetzt 4 oder5 mal Gefischt und ich habe wegen dem Preis sehr wenig angefüttert aber dafür gut Gefangen zumindest im vergleich zu meinen kollegen aber ich werde The Element auch weiterhin fischen und hoffentlich auch ein paar erfolgsmeldungen ins board stellen


----------



## ShogunZ (21. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

@Prologic: Überwiesen habe ich natürlich 7,90€.
Nicht mehr wie nötig!


----------



## Manni1980 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Hi Karpfenlehrling,

ich will dich nicht von den Elements weg bringen, wenn du vertrauen hast und damit fängst ist das wirklich gut.

Aber falls du doch mal was anderes probieren willst kann ich dir die Fertigmixe von Carp-Fishing bzw. die Fertigboilies die aus diesen Mixen hergestellt werden empfehlen. Wirst du mit sicherheit nicht entäuscht sein, die sind wie gute Selbstgemachte. Und der Preis ist auch noch günstiger wie die Elements. Gerade mit dem einfachen SP-Fishmix konnte ich letztes Jahr sehr gute Ergebnisse erziehlen.

Was ich noch betonen möchte, dies ist keine plumpe Werbung! Ich bin nur ein zufriedener und überzeugter Kunde.


Ich muss dir recht geben das mit dem selber machen hat auch seine negativen Seiten, aber nach ein paar mal hat man Übung drinn und die Murmeln flutschen wie Kanonenkugeln aus dem Roller.


----------



## PROLOGIC (22. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Hi,
ist ja klar dass man sich bei den ersten Versuchen etwas schwer tut#q . Aber nach zwei, drei mal bekommt man langsam ein System rein und dann flutschts nur noch so dahin. Also ich dreh meine (unsere) Kugeln immer mit meinem besten Hunter-Kollegen. Das gehen wir immer ganz ruhig an: Ich hol ihn ab, dann fahren wir die Zutaten einkaufen, wieder heim, dann ab in meine "Boilieküche" und dann wird bis in die Nacht hinein wild gerollt, gedreht, gekocht, usw. Mit Radio und ein paar Bier   wird das dann immer ne riesen Gaudi und die eigentliche Arbeit macht richtig Spaß. Wenn die Dinger dann auch noch fangen ist die Freude gleich doppelt so groß und weiß dass sich die Stunden in der Küche gelohnt haben. Und schwierig ist es wirklich nicht. Vielleicht erstmal mit kleineren Mengen beginnen (bis 5kg), dann merkt man ja ziemlich schnell wies funktioniert. Du wärst auf jeden Fall der erste den ich kenne der absolut keine Boilies drehen kann#h. Vielleicht hattet ihr nur das falsche Werkzeug.

PROLOGIC


----------



## PROLOGIC (22. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Hi#h 
Also ich hab mir jetzt grad bei ebay 10kg White Fisch Boilies von Masterbaits in 24mm für 25,50€ geholt|supergri . Hoffe die kommen bald. Bin schon gespannt wie sie von Qualität, Geruch, Härte, usw sind.
@ShogunZ hoffentlich kommen deine bald und hoffentlich sind sie gut|rolleyes ! 
Wollte eigentlich die Muschel-Fisch auch noch aber die hat mir einer vor der Nase weggeschnappt:e . Nix mit 3,2,1 meins. Die gingen auch für 25,50€ raus. Dann eben nächste Woche.

Bis dann#h 
PROLOGIC


----------



## carpe (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Habe mir bei ebay eine große Tüte *Masterbaits *Knoblauch Boilies ersteigert. Dazu auch die Pop Ups.
Die Masterbaits riechen regelrecht nach Chemie, wenn ich ein Karpfen wäre würde ich mich vor diesen Boilies glaube ich ekeln!

Habe auch selbstgemachte, natürliche mit normalem Geruch und aussehen sowie Festigkeit.

Die selbstgemachten Boilies waren weggefressen über Nacht, die Masterbaits Knoblauch Boilies, die mir wie Hartgummi vorkommen lagen noch da...

Das sagt eigentlich schon eine ganze Menge aus oder?

Ich hatte die Masterbaits auch schon eine ganze Zeit zum Angeln probiert aber nichts gefangen.

Im Moment weiß ich noch nicht so richtig was ich mit den Murmeln machen soll, entsorgen oder noch etwas aufbewahren?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

hab bei ebay auch schon diese masterbaits gesehn"
ich glaub ich lass da lieber die finger von wenn die nach chemie riechen!


----------



## angler2 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Hi,

mich würde nur interessieren wie "Chemie" riecht ?!!


 #c


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

wen ich fisch baits rolle richen die natürlich nach fisch und nicht wie 10 tage verdorberner fisch   so ist das gemeint


----------



## celebration (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Kannst du mir mal den Link zu der Auktion der Masterbaits geben?
Kann sie nicht finden


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

in ebay wird gerade nix vekauft von masterbaits  aber geh malö direckt auf die seite von denen

www.masterbaits.de


----------



## tarpoon (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

ich hab mir auf der messe in berlin dieses jahr am stand von masterbaits eine dose white fish pop ups für 3 euro gekauft(bei dem preis überlegt man ja auch nicht) da ich sowieso weiße pop ups gesucht hab welche ich noch individuell in dips einlegen kann.
zu den schwimmeigenschaften muß ich leider sagen, unter aller sau... der haken reicht als gegengewicht. also eher ein balanced bait als ein popup. allerdings hat mir genau dieser "popup" in monsterdip eingelegt meinen neuen PB gebracht.


----------



## marcus7 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Hi @ all

Pop-ups von master baits habe ich leztze saisson auch gefischt (sniper-fish und sniper-chicken hießen die) ich muss zustimmen das die schwimmeigenschaften fürn a**** waren...

aber gefangen haben diese pop-ups gar nicht mal so schlecht, im gegenteil ich kann mich an schwere sessions letztes jahr erinnern wo z.t. nur ein fisch gefangen wurde und zwar auf diese pop-ups.

naja aber das hat noch nix zu heißen, kann auch zufall gewesen sein...mit pop-ups ist das sowieso so eine sache...die werden ja eh nur aus neugierde angesaugt

Vorletztes jahr hab ich mir mitm kollegen 20 kg erdbeerboilies aufa messe geholt(naja die wurden uns mehr afgeschwätzt|bigeyes) und weil die soooooooo billig warn ham wa se mitgenommen

Ich hab nicht allzuviel von den dingern erwartet...aber ich muss sagen es war echt nervig mit denen zu fischen. Dauernd haben satzkarpfen und halbstarke auf die kugeln gebissen(ab und zu auch mal ein besserer aber die kleinen waren meistens schneller). an unseren zweitruten auf selfmade fish-kugeln hingegen hatten wir unsere ruhe und haben nur schwerere fische gehabt. wird wohl daran gelegen haben das die so ranzig süß sind...keine ahnung

master baits sind sicher nicht sehr gute köder aber vom preis/leistung sind se schon gut denke ich...besonders für ein flussvorhaben:m

mfg


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

ich gebe euch den Tipp, die boilies direkt bei ihm im Shop zu kaufen.
WEIL:

eBay = Classic Serie
Shop = Premium Serie

Die Premium Serie ist sehr viel hochwertiger. Diese Boilies sind der hammer.
Ich persönlich hab nen 53Pfünder auf die Tutti Frutti gefangen.

Jedoch war ich mit der  classic serie aus dem ebay nicht so zufrieden.

Jedem das seine, das war mein Post dazu!!


----------



## carpcatcher91 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

tag zusammen!
@ PROLOGIC ich würde dir die Omega white Fish von Starbaits empfehlen! Qualität, die jedoch kostet!!! 2,5kg ca 25€! ABer sie fangen wirklich an jedem Gewässer und vor allem gut!
Ich persönlich mach meine Kugeln nur noch selber, dann weiß ich zu 100% was drin ist und kann sie auch auf das zu befischende Gewässer abstimmen!
Catch&Release 4-ever
Ich liebe meine neuen Green Lipped Mussel Stinker!!!!!!!!


----------



## froger79 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

So ich hab mir auch 14 kg Krabbe- Fish und 14 kg white fish ersteigert, vom Geruch her super.
Die White fish riechen mehr nach Tomaten fisch in der Dose aber OK.
Ich habe leider noch nicht damit geangelt, aber für den preis können die gar nicht so schlecht sein.
Ich habe für die 28 kg Boilies ca 60 Euro bezahlt, und werde berichten wenn ich das erste mal damit fischen gehe.


----------



## froger79 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Ich sehe gerade das ich da was aus der "Versenkung" geholt habe!
Alter Hut#q


----------



## NR.9 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

Nicht nur das du es aus der Versenkung holst ....... du hast dir nicht mal die Mühe gemacht zu erkennen das wir vor ca. 1-2 Tagen noch in einen anderen Trööööööt namens "MASTERBAIT" über diese Boilies diskutiert haben. Bisl mehr die Suchfunktion nutzen und auf der Seite "Karpfenangeln" auf die zuletzt beantworteten Themen achten.


----------



## Marc 24 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Bisl mehr die Suchfunktion nutzen und auf der Seite "Karpfenangeln" auf die zuletzt beantworteten Themen achten.



Ich sags mal so: Ich finde es schon lobenswert, dass er überhaupt gesucht hat. Außerdem würde er bei der Suche nach Themen mit dem Suchwort "Masterbaits" den aktuelleren Threat gar nicht finden, da der blöderweise falsch geschrieben wurde. Und sowieso, er hat  es doch sogar noch gemerkt, dass es einen aktuellen Threat gibt, also keine Aufregung .

Gruß Marc


----------



## Der vom Dorf (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Masterbaits-Boilies*

schonmal jemand fish knoblauch probiert??


----------

